# What do classic Pokemon fans think about New Gen?



## TheGreatOne (Jun 22, 2014)

I made a similar thread like this before, but this one is different. I got the GBA4IOS app (awesome mobile emulator app with pretty much all good Gamebody games from Color and Advance) and I played through some of the old versions of Pokemon, and I had most recently played through Pokemon Platinum from the newer gen. Arceus pretty much took Mew's place as the "God" of Pokemon didn't he? The newer gen Pokemon are starting to replace  all the older Gen ones. They are stronger in most cases and have better stats. I like the older game's better probably heavily because I'm looking at the game through nostalgia lenses, but which games do you think are the best? Do you prefer the "passing of the guard" from the old gen to new gen, with the newer pokemon taking the already established spots of the older ones and being better? Or are you like me and prefer older gens for nostalgia value? My favorites are First Gen up to Pokemon Emerald, from then on the series starting changing a little too much for my liking.


----------



## Monna (Jun 22, 2014)

I liked gens I-IV. After that I began to lose interest in Pokemon I guess.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 23, 2014)

First off, Mew was never a god of anything. At most, it's Pokedex entry _speculated_ whether it was the common ancestor of all Pokemon. Nothing about it's stats was remotely godlike. 

Second, there are plenty of new Pokemon that outclass older ones, but that's not universally the case. There are still lots of choice 'mons from Gen 1-3 that are just hard to top, for one reason or another. Scyther/Scizor are still mainstays, while newer additions like Durant and Ferrothorn prove their worth. 

Finally, having played ever since Red/Blue/Yellow, I've loved each new gen better than the last, and _fucking adore_ gen 6. While I feel re-match features have fallen off a bit in the past couple gens, it's only gotten better overall.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2014)

I still think the first generation is the best. It has the most pokemon that I love. Maybe it's nostalgia but I don't care.

My favorite Gens, in order:

1=>2>6>3>5>4

New Gen is pretty awesome, though. Greninja is so fucking cool it carries the whole bunch.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 23, 2014)

I prefer the older ones, probably from nostalgia. In order, I think its Gen I > Gen III > Gen II > Gen IV > Gen V

That being said, I feel that the design of pokemon generally has gotten a lot worse. They're often either taking the forms of random inanimate objects like an ice-cream cone, a bunch of clogs, a candle, a coffin etc. or becoming over complicated and weird looking - Ferrothorn, Sigilyph, Reuniclus, Beheeyem, to name just a few. The days when pokemon were actually animals, had original designs and some kind of wordplay in their names, were the best. That isn't to say all old gen (I-III) pokemon were perfect, but for the most part they were a lot better. 

The worst part about the newer generations, for me anyway, is the legendary pokemon. I mean those things look _terrible_ now. Mew was supposed to be some kind of ancient alien pokemon, while Mewtwo was just a genetic clone of Mew. Ho-Oh, Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres are obviously bird pokemon. Entei, Suicune and Raikou were cited as the legendary dog pokemon. With Lugia it was obvious that it was some kind of cross between a bird and a dragon. Kyogre and Groudon were weird looking, but we could still tell that they were dinosaur-like and that one of them was whale-like. All of these pokemon were well established as creatures.

However, I don't know what the fuck most of the new legendaries are supposed to be. Dialga, Palkia, Giratina .. like what are those? Are they dinosaurs? Why are there weird crystal things all over them? What are those armour plates on Giratina and why are they relevant to it's design? Reshiram and Zekrom just look like lame copies of Dialga and Palkia, but their design is even worse. Genesect is literally a transformer. A _transformer_. Why has a transforming robot become a pokemon? 

I haven't played X and Y, so I don't know how bad the newest generation has gotten, but if it's like the last one . . well, the less said the better I think.​​


----------



## Katou (Jun 23, 2014)

gen 1-3 will always be the best


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 23, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I prefer the older ones, probably from nostalgia. In order, I think its Gen I > Gen III > Gen II > Gen IV > Gen V
> 
> That being said, I feel that the design of pokemon generally has gotten a lot worse. They're often either taking the forms of random inanimate objects like an ice-cream cone, a bunch of clogs, a candle, a coffin etc. or becoming over complicated and weird looking - Ferrothorn, Sigilyph, Reuniclus, Beheeyem, to name just a few. The days when pokemon were actually animals, had original designs and some kind of wordplay in their names, were the best. That isn't to say all old gen (I-III) pokemon were perfect, but for the most part they were a lot better.
> 
> ...









tralalalala


----------



## Firestormer (Jun 26, 2014)

Gen 2 > Gen 6 > Gen 1 > Gen 3 > Gen 4 > Gen 5

X and Y are amazing games, and Korrina is probably my all-time fave gym leader, it's probably the best games in the series, even factoring in nostalgia value (but I didn't start Pokemon until Emerald, so I have a lot less nostalgia)


----------



## Atlas (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought X and Y were awesome just because you can find pokemon from every gen right off the bat.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 26, 2014)

Gen 4 best gen. Introduced Darkrai, Giratina and Arceus 

Gen 5 had best plot, characters and was really awesome overall too


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 26, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tralalalala



 



			
				Godaime Tsunade said:
			
		

> That isn't to say all old gen (I-III) pokemon were perfect, but for the most part they were a lot better.



GG though, you played well. Also, for the record, pokemon that resemble humans in any way >>>> transformers, clogs, ice cream cones and coffins.​​


----------



## Wan (Jun 27, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> GG though, you played well. Also, for the record, pokemon that resemble humans in any way >>>> transformers, clogs, ice cream cones and coffins.​​




*Spoiler*: __ 









There are weird Pokemon made of inanimate objects or weird ideas in each generation of Pokemon.  There's still plenty of Pokemon that are based on more "normal" things like animals and plants, so what you're complaining about is neither new nor is it more prevalent than before.  Ice cream cone?  Muk was a pile of mud.  Voltorb was a Pokeball.  Magneton was a bunch of magnets and screws stuck together.  _All from Gen I._

Anyways, on topic.  My favorites back in the day were Gen I and Gen III.  Gen I because, well it's Gen I, and Gen III had a great starter lineup, legendaries, Pokemon, etc. But then, those are really the only one's I've had the chance to play; I never played the Gen II, IV, or V games.  Never had a DS. to play IV or V on, only got a 3DS just when X/Y were coming out.

And X/Y are pretty great, easily contesting for my favorite gen.  Great starter lineupXerneas is one of my favorite legendaries in a while.  I love the new Fairy type and Xerneas' elegant stag design is reminiscent of something you might see in a Miyazaki movie.  Yveltal is cool and all, but it's a little too generic with the cool anime bird design.  Definitely more distinctive than Reshiram and Zekrom, though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 27, 2014)

Wan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, Muk was a pile of *sludge* with eyes, a mouth, and a tongue. 

Garbodor's design, whilst hardly being a step-up from that, may draw inspiration from _Forlorn Junk Heap_ of Mother 3.


----------

